# What game do you refuse to play?



## PaperLuigi3

Well? For a while I refused to play League of Legends. Then I played it, and now I just don't want to play League of Legends. What game will you never play?


----------



## Nage

dota 2 and csgo


----------



## Swiftstream

literally almost all the boys in my grade play league

and some girls

i refuse to play though


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Shishi-Oh

Almost any game with (non-cartoon) zombies. I know it sounds stupid and childish, but I'm really afraid of zombies.

As for games that I'm _not_ afraid of, I'd have to say Dangan Ronpa and Persona. They just don't look very appealing to me...


----------



## magmortar

Paperboy012305 said:


> Tomodachi Life.



I couldn't think of what I was going to say besides League of Legends but then you reminded me.
 Seconding Tomodachi Life ?\_(ツ)_/?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shishi-Oh said:


> As for games that I'm _not_ afraid of, I'd have to say Dangan Ronpa and Persona. They just don't look very appealing to me...



Are you just not a fan of anime-looking games? Or are you not big on the slice of life, ~forming relationships~ aspects of them? Just curious o:


----------



## XTheLancerX

League of Legends, Diablo anything, World of Warcraft, Slender.


----------



## Zeiro

Tomodachi Life and MMORPGs.


----------



## Bowie

Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Aesthetic

any MMORPGs.
i just can't tbh


----------



## Chromie

League of Legends and Garry's Mod.



Netflix said:


> any MMORPGs.
> i just can't tbh



Well that's an entire genre! If it were shooters I could understand but MMO's are completely different from one or the other that I can't wrap my head around that answer.


----------



## CainWolf

Any horror game that kills you in the end, what's the difference between dying when you lose and dying when you win? Several hours of my time I can never get back.

Also anything from Sony Online Entertainment unless they bring back Free Realms. I spent more time and money on that game than any other game in existence and they shut it down. I can't trust them not to destroy any of their other games after that. I'm just saying a "lifetime membership" should last more than two or three years, I'm not expecting it to hold to the literal day I die but still...


----------



## Sanaki

I've been refusing League a lot more lately because when I play with my boyfriend we get matched against diamonds and I'm nowhere near that good yet.. the only champion I can play at a good level is Ahri. :c

I've just had bad games recently and then some good games.


----------



## SincerelyDream

League of Legends is the game that I hate yet get ropped into playing it every once in awhile with friends. I don't know I just find it to be the easier watered down version of Dota (plus the community is absolutely horrific). I much prefer RPG console games I'm honestly not very much into MMORPG's anymore I played WoW for several years (March of 2006 till october of 2008 but I'm just kinda over MMORPG's they just take WAY too much time and I honestly would like to have a little bit of a life.


----------



## Naiad

Horror games. I just can't handle ;^; Pixel horrors are fine though. I want to play League, but I literally don't know where to start.


----------



## superheroantics

Minecraft
Civilization (any of them)
Age of Empires (again, any of them)
MMOs or MOBAs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any SMT game, too.


----------



## Bowie

CainWolf said:


> Any horror game that kills you in the end, what's the difference between dying when you lose and dying when you win? Several hours of my time I can never get back.



Why would you want to get those hours back? Even if you die at the end, you've still achieved something.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Shishi-Oh said:


> Almost any game with (non-cartoon) zombies. I know it sounds stupid and childish, but I'm really afraid of zombies.



Eck.... I'm not a fan of non-cartoony zombies either, even with the ones that aren't labeled as "difficult play", I still don't want to evoke my childhood nightmares.  

When my boyfriend was little, his parents accidentally got him a CD-Rom horror game. They hid it in the closet, so he doesn't have to look at the game cover.  I thought that was cute.  

I'm too chicken to play most horror games XD.


----------



## Zeiro

Reizo said:


> Tomodachi Life and MMORPGs.


Forgot about Minecraft.


----------



## oath2order

League of Legends.

I honestly want to play Tomodachi Life but I cannot justify spending $30 on it.


----------



## Aesthetic

oath2order said:


> League of Legends.
> 
> I honestly want to play Tomodachi Life but I cannot justify spending $30 on it.


spend tbt bells on it


----------



## Tantei Rotana

I have played it but for some reason i cannot get back into it no matter how hard i try...Yoshi's New Island


----------



## Alienfish

Rollercoaster Tycoon 3. Such crap after the first two was so awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All the LoL haters.. I bet you go on Dota 2 24*7 or just hopping the wagon.

Anyways, most MMORPG's indeed. I mean, yes I play AQW now and then but all those leet-guild-pseudoanimu-graphics..no.


----------



## Atsushicchi

League of Legends and World of Warcraft ~


----------



## Chromie

Jun said:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon 3. Such crap after the first two was so awesome.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> All the LoL haters.. I bet you go on Dota 2 24*7 or just hopping the wagon.
> 
> Anyways, most MMORPG's indeed. I mean, yes I play AQW now and then but all those leet-guild-pseudoanimu-graphics..no.



Nope. I just like free stuff and I play other stuff way more.


----------



## Radagast

I refuse to play a lot of games including Tomodachi Life and League of Legends. I like to stick to a small number of games and play them thoroughly, it gets annoying when all my friends are constantly pestering me to get the latest hyped up game.



Chromie said:


> Garry's Mod



Why refuse this? I mean is it even a game? I just use it to make stupid videos for Youtube sometimes


----------



## Alienfish

Like you haven't paid for Dota 2 you mean. Uh.


----------



## Chromie

Jun said:


> Like you haven't paid for Dota 2 you mean. Uh.



I haven't bought a character/hero, skin anything really. 



Radagast said:


> Why refuse this? I mean is it even a game? I just use it to *make stupid videos for Youtube sometime*s



Not something I'd enjoy really.


----------



## Chris

I wouldn't say there is any game I would outright refuse to play. I'll give anything a go once. There are games that don't appeal to me, but if a friend recommends something to me and there is a chance I can play a demo, watch someone else play it, or obtain it at a discount then I'll at least give it a go. 

e.g. I've never been a fan of the Legend of Zelda games. Zero appeal. I'd played _Twilight Princess_ and I just couldn't get into it. But I was able to get a free game from the eShop with my purchase of _Mario Kart 8_, and *oath2order* recommended _Wind Waker_. So I got it. And I fell in love, haha.


----------



## Saylor

Most MMORPG's. Could never get into any of the ones I've tried.


----------



## Chromie

sailorg said:


> Most MMORPG's. Could never get into any of the ones I've tried.



Which have you tried?


----------



## oath2order

Jun said:


> Rollercoaster Tycoon 3. Such crap after the first two was so awesome.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> All the LoL haters.. I bet you go on Dota 2 24*7 or just hopping the wagon.
> 
> Anyways, most MMORPG's indeed. I mean, yes I play AQW now and then but all those leet-guild-pseudoanimu-graphics..no.



Er...no. I refuse to play Dota 2 also.


----------



## NyaaChan

Call of Duty, League of Legends.

Why should I play Call of Duty when I have Unreal Tournament and Quake Arena instead *-*.


----------



## Saylor

Chromie said:


> Which have you tried?



Dynasty Warriors Online, Flyff, MapleStory, Dragon Nest, Wizards101, and briefly World of Warcraft. I also tried out Free Realms a couple years ago but didn't play enough of it to form an opinion.

I'd be willing to at least give some other ones a try but just wasn't into any of these.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Minecraft


----------



## ACNiko

Paperboy012305 said:


> Tomodachi Life.



Me too.


----------



## Radagast

Chromie said:


> Not something I'd enjoy really.



I see. I just never thought of it as a game


----------



## Cress

Flappy Bird. Just get it out of my face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And almost all shooters. Kid Icarus Uprising is an exception, but everything else, just no.


----------



## Yui Z

Slender. Why? Me and my friends were walking around in the city, and some guy dressed as Slender was standing behind one of my friends. Scared the life out of us, but of course we were all laughing. 
We nearly played it at lunch in an art room once but, after freaking out by just seeing someone dressed up as him, we decided to avoid it.

Some others are League of Legends and the first Mario Kart game (since nobody plays it anyway, and the internet was shut off for it).

Edit: Oh and Call of Duty.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Yui Z said:


> Some others are League of Legends and the first Mario Kart game (since nobody plays it anyway, and the internet was shut off for it).



The first Mario Kart was on the SNES.


----------



## superheroantics

NyaaChan said:


> Call of Duty, League of Legends.
> 
> Why should I play Call of Duty when I have Unreal Tournament and Quake Arena instead *-*.



Cowadoody was okay back when it was still doing WWII. Sure, it's not Red Faction or Killing Floor or anything, but have fond memories of playing 3.


----------



## CainWolf

Bowie said:


> Why would you want to get those hours back? Even if you die at the end, you've still achieved something.



Achieved what? My question is what's the difference between dying early in the game and dying at the end of the game? What is achieved there? Reading all the Slenderman notes only to die afterwards doesn't feel like an achievement, it just feels like a disappointment. I just can't enjoy a game if the only reward for victory is an unavoidable death that you spent the entire game avoiding.


----------



## superheroantics

CainWolf said:


> Achieved what? My question is what's the difference between dying early in the game and dying at the end of the game? What is achieved there? Reading all the Slenderman notes only to die afterwards doesn't feel like an achievement, it just feels like a disappointment. I just can't enjoy a game if the only reward for victory is an unavoidable death that you spent the entire game avoiding.



cough Shadow of the Colossus
Except, you know, it's not a terrible freeware game based on an already stupid internet phenomenon.


----------



## Yui Z

PaperLuigi3 said:


> The first Mario Kart was on the SNES.


Oops my bad. I never played it so I wouldn't have known, eh.


----------



## Bowie

CainWolf said:


> Achieved what? My question is what's the difference between dying early in the game and dying at the end of the game? What is achieved there? Reading all the Slenderman notes only to die afterwards doesn't feel like an achievement, it just feels like a disappointment. I just can't enjoy a game if the only reward for victory is an unavoidable death that you spent the entire game avoiding.



Completing the game is an achievement, is it not?


----------



## ThatACfan

COD


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Perhaps I should've made this a poll...


----------



## CainWolf

superheroantics said:


> cough Shadow of the Colossus
> Except, you know, it's not a terrible freeware game based on an already stupid internet phenomenon.



Was Shadow of the Colossus a horror game? I was talking about horror games that make surviving the main goal and then kill you anyway. Besides Wander sort of reincarnated or regresses as some kind of demon baby right? I'm not very good at figuring out what weird endings mean but I thought that was what happened rather than just outright dying.

I mainly chose Slender as an example because it suits my description of horror games where the main goal is to survive long enough to die at the end. Telling me that game I don't enjoy is terrible is a bit redundant. No offence to people who do like it, it's just an example of a type of game I personally don't enjoy. 

That's what this forum topic is, talking about what type of games you personally wouldn't play, everyone has different tastes, entertainment is subjective. No need to convince me my opinion is stupid or that I have bad taste, random strangers assure me my taste in everything is bad every time I look at a youtube comments section, but that won't stop me from enjoying the things I enjoy and won't stop me from choosing not to play games that I don't enjoy.



Bowie said:


> Completing the game is an achievement, is it not?



I don't know, maybe it depends on the game. I don't see completing the game as an achievement if victory means death when the entire point of the game implies that survival is your goal. Besides if completing a game is all it took for me to enjoy it then I wouldn't enjoy open-ended games like animal crossing. Ah well, agree to disagree.


----------



## Bowie

CainWolf said:


> I don't know, maybe it depends on the game. I don't see completing the game as an achievement if victory means death when the entire point of the game implies that survival is your goal. Besides if completing a game is all it took for me to enjoy it then I wouldn't enjoy open-ended games like animal crossing. Ah well, agree to disagree.



I care more for the experience than the outcome, personally. But, if that's not your thing, it's not your thing.


----------



## Pathetic

slender

- - - Post Merge - - -

amnesia.


----------



## Solar

Why is everyone so against League!  it's so much fun!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Benmjy said:


> Why is everyone so against League!  it's so much fun!



No.

I also refuse to play any horror games, there's just no reason to scare yourself to the point of wetting yourself. Except Luigi's Mansion. That game tickles my ghosty, _if you know what I mean._


----------



## superheroantics

CainWolf said:


> Was Shadow of the Colossus a horror game? I was talking about horror games that make surviving the main goal and then kill you anyway. Besides Wander sort of reincarnated or regresses as some kind of demon baby right? I'm not very good at figuring out what weird endings mean but I thought that was what happened rather than just outright dying.
> 
> I mainly chose Slender as an example because it suits my description of horror games where the main goal is to survive long enough to die at the end. Telling me that game I don't enjoy is terrible is a bit redundant. No offence to people who do like it, it's just an example of a type of game I personally don't enjoy.
> 
> That's what this forum topic is, talking about what type of games you personally wouldn't play, everyone has different tastes, entertainment is subjective. No need to convince me my opinion is stupid or that I have bad taste, random strangers assure me my taste in everything is bad every time I look at a youtube comments section, but that won't stop me from enjoying the things I enjoy and won't stop me from choosing not to play games that I don't enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe it depends on the game. I don't see completing the game as an achievement if victory means death when the entire point of the game implies that survival is your goal. Besides if completing a game is all it took for me to enjoy it then I wouldn't enjoy open-ended games like animal crossing. Ah well, agree to disagree.



You seem rather cross for someone saying a game you don't like is bad. And I was merely drawing the connection to Shadow of the Colossus because you die at the end. But why don't I relate it to a horror game, so you can feel good about a game fitting your criteria? The "In water" ending to Silent Hill 2 kills you off at the end. Go on, play SH2, get that ending, and come back to complain again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Benmjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so against League!  it's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I also refuse to play any horror games, there's just no reason to scare yourself to the point of wetting yourself. Except Luigi's Mansion. That game tickles my ghosty, _if you know what I mean._
Click to expand...


League too scary for you, eh?


----------



## Zeiro

I tried, but I just can't get into Zelda games. I don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## CainWolf

superheroantics said:


> You seem rather cross for someone saying a game you don't like is bad. And I was merely drawing the connection to Shadow of the Colossus because you die at the end. But why don't I relate it to a horror game, so you can feel good about a game fitting your criteria? The "In water" ending to Silent Hill 2 kills you off at the end. Go on, play SH2, get that ending, and come back to complain again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> League too scary for you, eh?



I didn't mean to seem cross? You are the one who used 'terrible' and 'stupid' to describe Slender, I was just quoting you on it when I was reiterating why it wasn't to my taste. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or your taste in games I was just explaining what games I refuse to play and why because that is the topic of this forum. You said earlier you don't like Minecraft but I personally enjoy it, to each their own.

Silent Hill 2 is fine, it has more than one ending though so it's possible to not die. Games where death is an inevitable conclusion that renders all previous efforts pointless and futile just depress me.


----------



## Piroshi

All of those Persona 3/4 related games that aren't P3/P4/P3P. I don't even want to play P3/4 anymore because I'm just so sick of them. 

Granted, I was done with P4 after playing it almost daily for a nearly five month period.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mostly all those "social" games like Candy Crush. Outside of those, MOBAs unless I'm playing with friends.


----------



## ThePayne22

Netflix said:


> any MMORPGs.
> i just can't tbh



This.

I just could never see the appeal to any of them. 
The gameplay is too slow-paced.
The stories aren't engaging.

I mean, I could try to like MMORPGs because all my friends like them, but in the end I just feel like I'm wasting my time doing something I don't enjoy.


----------



## nekosync

MMORPGs. Most of them are really generic and similar.


----------



## NyaaChan

superheroantics said:


> Cowadoody was okay back when it was still doing WWII. Sure, it's not Red Faction or Killing Floor or anything, but have fond memories of playing 3.


When I was younger I use to see my brother playing the first Call of Duty demo, it was okay to watch, but never played it or had any curiosity.

Candy Crush, no way I'm going to play Candy Crush when I can play Bejeweled. It's not like Candy crush is some type of new game, they've just made it more actrattive for girls.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Anything made by King. All of their games are rip-offs of most PopCap games, like Bejeweled, Peggle, etc.


----------



## Warrior

Dangan ronpa and its sequels. 

I've pretty much figured out the entire plot from others and it just seems like, trying to hard to be edgy? the music seems good but the art and story are so dumb I could not get over that. 


Also, pretty much every game thats based on an anime. Like, how many naruto games are there. Do people play them?? Do they dump them into an abyss????? Who PLAYS them?????


----------



## n64king

Omg im surprised to see someone say Dangan Ronpa only cause people are like foaming at the mouth at it.

Everyone kinda said every game I don't wanna play though. Call of Duty always comes to mind first for me though. I just can't now. I've played one at a friends house and it's not that the game itself was so bad, but the people who play and the connotation behind it all is kind of maddening sometimes.


----------



## Radagast

Warrior said:


> Who PLAYS them?????



I guess only little kids like my 11-year-old brother


----------



## Rumblethumps

Assassin's Creed. Even before this whole debacle about Ubisoft refusing to put in a female lead character, I was turned off from it by one of my friends who literally does not stop talking about it. Ever. At any time.

I don't care if it's a good game or not, I don't want anything to do with any of them because I would literally claw my eyes out at this point


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Anything horror genre (just....no). Especially ones that use jump scares effectively. I'll watch LP's of them but that's as far as I'll go. 

Some non-horror would be Tomodachi Life (meh), Nintendogs + Cats (more meh), and World of Warcraft (MEH). It's a little sad with Nintendogs + cats because the previous installment was the first game I got with my first Nintendo DS. It was fun at first, but it became dull once I unlocked most of the stuff. It also didn't help that I didn't know many people who played it, too.

As for World of Warcraft, mmorpgs just never interested me much (shrug).


----------



## oath2order

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Anything horror genre (just....no). Especially ones that use jump scares effectively. I'll watch LP's of them but that's as far as I'll go.
> 
> Some non-horror would be Tomodachi Life (meh), Nintendogs + Cats (more meh), and World of Warcraft (MEH). It's a little sad with Nintendogs + cats because the previous installment was the first game I got with my first Nintendo DS. It was fun at first, but it became dull once I unlocked most of the stuff. It also didn't help that I didn't know many people who played it, too.
> 
> As for World of Warcraft, mmorpgs just never interested me much (shrug).




NINTENDOGS IS ADORABLE


----------



## RayOfHope

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Anything horror genre (just....no). Especially ones that use jump scares effectively. I'll watch LP's of them but that's as far as I'll go.
> 
> Some non-horror would be Tomodachi Life (meh), Nintendogs + Cats (more meh), and World of Warcraft (MEH). It's a little sad with Nintendogs + cats because the previous installment was the first game I got with my first Nintendo DS. It was fun at first, but it became dull once I unlocked most of the stuff. It also didn't help that I didn't know many people who played it, too.
> 
> As for World of Warcraft, mmorpgs just never interested me much (shrug).


Yeah, same; anything multiplayer like WoW just turns me off instantly. I'm used to singleplayer games, which are more fun and rich in experience, and they also can't be ruined by annoying/rude players. 
But... Nintendogs DD: well, I kind of feel the same way... but sometimes I want to play something mindless and cute.

I used to feel the same way about horror games, and I watched LP's of all the ones I was too scared to play. Flash forward a few years and I love everything scary - movies, books... and games. But I've already spoiled most of the good ones by watching them online. :/ Just about every scary game has its jump scares but I think games like Silent Hill are 95% scary atmosphere, and 5% tasteful jump scares (meaning they aren't just the typical "scary face popping up and screaming" or something, as far as jump scares go they're actually good).


----------



## CR33P

one of my friends plays lol but it looks really boring


----------



## n64king

Nintendogs was cool back in the day, but it lost it's spark like right away. I remember when I first saw the 3DS one I thought it felt natural that they released another but I've never been interested since. As a matter of fact, the one with the brown dog on the front must sell really poorly because it's the only one I ever see go on sale.


----------



## Cardbored

Rumblethumps said:


> Assassin's Creed. Even before this whole debacle about Ubisoft refusing to put in a female lead character, I was turned off from it by one of my friends who literally does not stop talking about it. Ever. At any time.
> 
> I don't care if it's a good game or not, I don't want anything to do with any of them because I would literally claw my eyes out at this point



They actually have a good reason for not putting female characters. In co-op you're always playing the main character (who is a guy), so it's not like you have your own personal assassin to customize. Everyone else you see is just a different model, but in their game they're playing as the main character too. And yeah, AC is pretty boring, you aren't missing out on anything spectacular.

Anyway a game I'd never play is Dragon Age. Looks basically like a Mass Effect game in a medieval setting. I don't wanna play a game that's 50% cutscenes and somewhat decent gameplay.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I refuse to play WoW, LoL, and CoD. They're all  pointless to me.


----------



## ZoeZoe

MMORPGs. I just don't like em!


----------



## Chromie

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> I refuse to play WoW, LoL, and CoD. They're all  pointless to me.



All games are pointless.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Definitely League of Legends and Minecraft. Both are way too overrated for something that isn't even that fun.


----------



## Alyx

I refuse to play games like GTA, and the shoot-em-up games; I'm also not too fond of side-scrollers, either.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Titanfall. It looks absolutely boring as hell to me. Same goes for most shooters, GTA type of games (including Red Dead Redemption. The go from A to B games bore the crap out of me. In the end all games are pretty much like that, I know, I know.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

MMORPGs and tomodachi life


----------



## ellabella12345

Tamadochi life or whatever


----------



## Mariah

Bad Rats


----------



## Murray

no mobas!


----------



## Mayor Sami

Any of the GTA games, just not my thing.


----------



## DarkShadow

CoD and anything like Candy Crush, Clash of Clans, or FarmVille. I also don't have much interest in any MOBAs.


----------



## Hunnybuns

Refused to play tf2 for a while after getting kicked off of a server for apparently 'using an aimbot' even after I proved I wasn't.


----------



## Radagast

What's a moba?


----------



## WonderK

League of Legends. Seriously. I don't care how many friends tempt me to play it.


----------



## Crobatman45

Urmom.


----------



## yro

Radagast said:


> What's a moba?


Multiplayer online battle arena.
For example League of Legends, DOTA, Smite...


----------



## Zeiro

ThomasNLD said:


> Titanfall. It looks absolutely boring as hell to me. Same goes for most shooters, GTA type of games (including Red Dead Redemption. The go from A to B games bore the crap out of me. In the end all games are pretty much like that, I know, I know.


I don't really like shooters that much either (I hate Call of Duty) but I really enjoy Titanfall for some reason.


----------



## Rodeo

TF2, MOBAs, Titanfall, Call of Duty Ghosts, Minecraft, and turn-based strategy games.


----------



## Radagast

yro said:


> Multiplayer online battle arena.
> For example League of Legends, DOTA, Smite...



Oh ok thanks


----------



## Mylin

MMORPGs and MOBAs.


----------



## SunnyWindy

League of Legend, just because of its community.


----------



## Waluigi

Anything made by EA, Lol, and most fps


----------



## Mario97

Assassin's Creed.

I feel like the game is too repetitive and nothing new is really added to the series. I haven't tried the newest ones, Black Flags, I believe it is called.


----------



## Gracelia

league of legends


----------



## Edzers

Tomodachi Life.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

TF2, Minecraft, Terraria, LoL, Dota, MOBAs in general for the most part.


----------



## Shimmer

Tomodachi Life.
LOL or any other online RPG.


----------



## Zeiro

Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Story

Most horror games.
If it doesn't have vampires or werewolves in it, I'm not interested.


----------



## samsquared

lol Sonic 06
not too keen on the call of duty franchise
but i won't flat out refuse to play it


----------



## Kip

Not many at the moment. I'm open to try most games other than things like Dora, Barbie & Movie games.

EDIT--- I just remembered. Horror games. I may play them but most of the time its hard for me to build up the courage.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

Minecraft. 

Sorry. :c


----------



## in-a-pickle

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Minecraft.
> 
> Sorry. :c



Me too. It just...doesn't look remotely fun.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I'm also going to go with Tomodachi Life...I tried the demo, and I couldn't even get passed the beginning. It was so horrible, for me. It's hard for me to think of a game that I just absolutely refuse to play. I'll play almost anything you put in front of me. So...that's the only one I can think of.


----------



## A Legend

oath2order said:


> League of Legends.
> 
> I honestly want to play Tomodachi Life but I cannot justify spending $30 on it.



Lucky you don't live in Australia where you have to pay 60 dollars! (insert horror music here) I want it so bad, but not to the stage where it costs 60 dollars! Hoping to find a full downloadable European game code here, on TBT though 

 I refuse to play minecraft - I don't understand it - apparently it's like new leaf with creativity and things buuuut I think I'll stick with that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Most horror games.
> If it doesn't have vampires or werewolves in it, I'm not interested.



Funny I'm the werewolf and vampire person too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Say why doesn't everyone like tomodachi life - I've seen this game get a lot of hatin' here!


----------



## Cadbberry

SteelDriver my friend gave me it..... played it once and it was TERRIBLE


----------



## narzulbur

League of Legends and dota 2..... like can ppl get over these games already


----------



## Mylin

Speaking of horror games, I refuse to play any also. :< I tried playing Fatal Frame before and couldn't handle 10 minutes of it. >.>;; I find it more fun to watch other people play horror games.


----------



## Candypoop

narzulbur said:


> League of Legends and dota 2..... like can ppl get over these games already



i play league a couple times a week, but yeah i somewhat agree. i play league for fun but my friends are so competitive and obsessive! i can't really play with them much because they're too good. they only like having me on their team because it means they have a higher chance of playing against 'noobs' such as myself. 

--------

i can't play anything with gore and i get really creeped out playing shooting games by myself! i don't mind pixel horror games like mad father/misao but even then i tend to play them with friends! 

i really want to play tomb raider but blood and gore maybe? if there's an option to turn it off i might play it!


----------



## GameLaxer

I can't play any shooter game 3rd or 1st person...but esp. 1st person because it makes me dizzy but besides that, I just don't love them...or even like them, though I've played a few with my cousins...they don't seem too bothered XD


----------



## Kazunari

Most shooters or MMORPGs. Can't stand either, but there are a few exceptions, of course.


----------



## Jawile

mafia because sux


----------



## oranges_ate_you

CALL OF DOOTY


----------



## BerryPop

COD
because everyone who plays them makes fun of us nintendo nerds ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

all those third party f2p on steam sorry i dont need another 65 accounts


----------



## ibelleS

Minecraft and Super Dangan Ronpa 2.


----------



## LambdaDelta

any generic brown fps (there should be some award for making a (sub?)genre that's so goddamn boring I can't even find entertainment in mocking it)
any mmo (see below)
most online games in public servers (with friends/family is fine, but overall i find the general online gaming community to be pretty disgusting)
most sports games (zzzzz, would rather go outside and do sports and I never go outside and do sports)
microtransactions: the game (aka the scummiest type of game)

may be missing something, but I think this covers a pretty wide spectrum


----------



## hzl

I refuse to play any game that doesn't have a sort of free-roam simulation sort of feel to it. 
(so basically anything other than animal crossing, sims, gta, skyrim, red dead redemption - I'm very picky with the games I play)


----------



## Vinathi

Asdf, if I could undo time, Tomodachi Life. First month was fun, now I want to get rid of it. But nope, I just had to get a digital copy.

Also, basically all pay to play games.


----------



## Alette

I dislike shooters and horror games such as Slender.
I mostly play AC, Football Manager and Civ. I'll go through phases of playing loads of one and none of the others though. Honestly, I can't wait until FM15 comes out ^^


----------



## ThomasNLD

World of Warcraft, CoD, Titanfall, etc.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alette said:


> horror games such as Slender.



what an oxymoron


----------



## -Aaron

I played League of Legends. Then my friend got me a Beta Invite to Dota 2.
Never looked back, gave my League account to someone else. I found that Dota 2 handled everything 10x better than League.

I also refuse to pre-order any game that's been hyped up by EVERYONE, and by that I mean, all media outlets like Newspapers, TV exclusives, IGN, Gamespot, etc etc. They just hype up a game by paying review sites and people just eat it up.


----------



## Jake

Nothing that I really "refuse" to play I guess. It's not like I'm like 'No, I'm not playing that game for X reasons' it's just that I don't play that game because it doesn't interest me.
I'll probably never play a Kirby game ever again (unless they make something else like Epic Yarn). I played super star ultra for the DS and that bored me. I also bought Epic Yarn for the Wii and literally played like 2 hours then never played it again. I really enjoyed it, but I just wasn't motivated to play it.
Same with Sypro, since Skylanders, I don't think I'll ever play a Spyro game again (excluding replaying older games)

So yeah, not so much that I refuse to play them, but just they don't peak my interest.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

WoW and Dota. Just, no.

For games that I do play, I refuse to play Minecraft on anything but Peaceful at the moment. I'm not sure why, but the noises of the zombies and spiders really scare me when I used to be fine with them.


----------



## Leoniex

World of Warcraft and LoL


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Vinathi said:


> Also, basically all pay to play games.



Basically this for me. If I want to play any games on Facebook/my iPod, I'd stick to some like Dragon Wings, where you can be broke and still enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## nekosync

MMORPGs (except Mabinogi).


----------



## Psydye

Just about any MMORPG I guess.


----------



## dulcet

League.


----------



## jebug29

I generally refuse to play war games (Battle Field, Call of Duty) because they're just the same thing over and over and over again, and I'm not really in to first-person shooters unless it's a really good, storyline-oriented game.


----------



## Flop

Minecraft


----------



## Sidon

Fantasica, LOVED it, still have these cards worth like $300 irl each but it got to the point to where it's pay to play.

Anything pay to play I hate and won't play


----------



## Adventure9

Outlast o.e

I don't think my heart could take the jump scares.


----------



## RisingStar

Link's Awakening.
It just doesn't feel like Zelda with all the Mario references in it.


----------



## samsquared

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Minecraft.
> 
> Sorry. :c



Oh, yup. I even gave Minecraft a chance, but it was just like playing with way more complicated and confusing legos. Also, with no objective, it was _boring_.


----------



## Lotte

World of Warcraft. My dad plays it and he always asks me when I'm going to play lol. I played it once and ehh don't really have a feel for it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

call of DUTY


----------



## Psydye

oranges_ate_you said:


> call of DUTY



That too!


----------



## n64king

If I ever try CoD I'm going to give one of the WiiU versions a whirl as long as they support it by then cause ew I agree with the 3-4 of you


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia

Tomodachi life. It seems like a cutesy game that could be fun for a bit- but that's too much money to waste on something with not story, plot, or point. I'm a sucker for stories, I thrive on them in video games.

I hate most FPS, save for Portal. I just don't like not being able to see behind me, and I usually can't get into them. Not a big TF2 fan. Tried it, and It was kinda boring, except the prop hunt my friend convinced me to do was hilarious lol.

I also don't like most all online games, because I don't like playing games with people. I like the OPTION to, like in ACNL, but I don't want to have to be forced to. I play games to get away from people and be alone, not to surround myself with angry gamers who sit around telling everyone to go die or something.

As for flat out refusing to play, I'd just go with Tomodachi Life and pretty much all games for Facebook and stuff. Only because I HATE games where you need other people to continue. I feel like asking my FB friends for water for Farmville to water my crops is humiliating. I don't know why. I've never played them, but I get requests from my mom a lot. WHY DO YOU NEED ME TO GIVE YOU WATER? IF YOU DON'T HAVE WATER YOU SHOULD NOT RUN A FARM.


----------



## Crystiesc

Tomodachi Life

I actually did receive a free trial from a friend. In the trial you can only solve 5 problems. It took me a month to solve just 5 problems, because I never turned it back on after the first time. Until my friend needed me to get a panda suit that you can only get from the trial.

I just didn't get the point, I guess. Plus the tt penalty is dumb. If people wanna mess with the click, why do you care?


----------



## tamagotchi

World of Warcraft.
It just.. doesn't look appealing to me.


----------



## Cyan507

Fifa or any sports game.


----------



## Improv

Adventure9 said:


> Outlast o.e
> 
> I don't think my heart could take the jump scares.



oh god this


----------



## eranir

Call of Duty is definitely one of 'em. I just can't get into shooter games. Oh and that thing I wouldn't even call a game...candy crush saga.


----------



## rockthemike13

RetroT said:


> World of Warcraft.
> It just.. doesn't look appealing to me.



You're better off.  I was the same way, and my friend was all- I will bet you actual money that if you play it, you won't stop.

I took that challenge.  Almost 10 years later and I still play it :x


----------



## Isabella

interesting that the majority of this thread says League lol. I also used to hate it but I'd play every once in a while with friends and eventually I got too into it @_@ still hate the community so much but it's a fun game to me and sometimes you run into nice people.

I pretty much refuse to play any kind of game with too much horror or gore. /weakling


----------



## 00176

Tomodachi Life. The concept sounds pretty cool but after looking at a couple of walkthroughs it just seems so boring. Do you really just wait around and solve people's problems? Like I already do that in real life, bruh.


----------



## Cam1

COD


----------



## Gregriii

1st person shooters.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I can't never play Resident Evil 6 this game scary! But I like Persona.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Minecraft, but I eventually gave in yesterday and bought it. But I absolutely refuse to play any FPS at all. My friend asked me what it would take to make me play. I told them I didn't know, but it would take a lot of work to make me play CoD or anything like it.


----------



## R00T

Tomodachi Life


----------



## mayorgeorgia

Pretty much any Zombie game


----------



## Pirate

I refuse to play League of Legends. I don't really enjoy games with that kind of gameplay, but also, in other MMOs I've played, LoL was the cause of the death of many of my guilds. I was in a guild in one game in which it was amazingly active for the first 4 months I was in it, but it started to get quiet because everyone was moving to LoL. Eventually it seemed only me and a few other people I didn't talk to much were the only members left that even bothered to log on anymore, then one day the guild leader logged on and deleted the entire guild. When I asked him why, he simply told me, "We've all moved to LoL now".


----------



## rockthemike13

gregii said:
			
		

> 1st person shooters.


Whaaat? You'd actually forsake trying an entire genre of video games?



Elin said:


> I refuse to play League of Legends. I don't really enjoy games with that kind of gameplay, but also, in other MMOs I've played, LoL was the cause of the death of many of my guilds. I was in a guild in one game in which it was amazingly active for the first 4 months I was in it, but it started to get quiet because everyone was moving to LoL. Eventually it seemed only me and a few other people I didn't talk to much were the only members left that even bothered to log on anymore, then one day the guild leader logged on and deleted the entire guild. When I asked him why, he simply told me, "We've all moved to LoL now".



Wha?  So your reason for not every even trying it is because every body loves it?_?

How are people so selective in their methods of entertainment? Fun is supposed to fun! 

Oh well.  People are strange, when you're a stranger.


----------



## Pirate

rockthemike13 said:


> Wha?  So your reason for not every even trying it is because every body loves it?_?
> 
> How are people so selective in their methods of entertainment? Fun is supposed to fun!
> 
> Oh well.  People are strange, when you're a stranger.



No, if you notice, I said that I don't like the gameplay. It's not my style. That's the main reason I don't want to play it. Just the fact it caused my guilds to die and make the other games boring for me because I had no one to play with on them anymore sucked. Unfortunately, I am incredibly picky with the games I play in general... I'm a sucker for cutsey stuff.


----------



## Debra

#1 League of Legends. Tried it and I despise the community. Most of the people I have played with are so rude (luckily not everyone, but the big rude majority unfortunately doesn't make up for the single person that actually was friendly). Such a shame, because the game itself looks like fun and my bf plays it too. v_v

#2 Any first person shooter/view . Why? Because I get motion sick fairly quickly because of the view :c Weirdly enough this includes Minecraft as well. Weird, because I can set the view to third person but still feel unwell.


----------



## rockthemike13

Elin said:


> No, if you notice, I said that I don't like the gameplay. It's not my style. That's the main reason I don't want to play it. Just the fact it caused my guilds to die and make the other games boring for me because I had no one to play with on them anymore sucked. Unfortunately, I am incredibly picky with the games I play in general... I'm a sucker for cutsey stuff.



I saw that, but I'm not sure how you can not like a games gameplay without trying it I suppose.  I'm not trying to convince you to play it or any thing, I definitely don't care who plays what.  I'm just a little surprised that there are people out there who would forsake a potentially good time on such a quick pre-bias.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Pretty much any Mario game(other than Super Paper Mario).


----------



## AskaRay

at first i was like... wow this thread is sort of lame, but of course people put forth real reasons (afraid of something, etc)

i couldn't think of a game i wouldn't play until

the SCP Foundation game
you're chased around by SCP 173 and. and I KNOW. I know it's not real. It's like a photoshopped old statue or something whatever I just
I CANNOT look at it. I'm getting nervous typing about it no lie. It's the ONE thing on the internet that freaks me out bad. 
Can't do it


----------



## BATOCTO

League of Legends... never looked appealing to me and will never will.


----------



## Aryxia

League of Legends. Tried it once and it's just not for me. The community scares me tbh ^.^;


----------



## ilovelush

Mad father rpg. i'd rather watch Pewds play it xD (too scared)


----------



## The Master

Candy Crush. I've heard the stories, I'd rather play Pok?mon.


----------



## Leopardfire

Horror games. I get scared way to easily.


----------



## Tummy

i refuse to play the attack on titian online game


----------



## The221Believer

Horror games. I'd rather watch an LP of them. With a friend to tackle during the jump scares. D:

Also pretty much any of those real-time strategy games, or first person shooters. So not a fan.


----------



## plaguedspirit

League of Legends, I'll second that.

And Call of Duty/Halo.

I'm a sucker for RPGs, but FPS just don't do it for me.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Call of Duty. Or any game solely based on shooting and war or zombies, for that matter. I just get bored with them.


----------



## RainbowNotes

tales of symphonia dawn of a new world, war / shooter games, horror games.


----------



## ChristinaYeah

Minecraft... no.
Just watching my brother play gives me a headache.


----------



## Halona

ChristinaYeah said:


> Minecraft... no.
> Just watching my brother play gives me a headache.





also thissss


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

no one will play call of duty... It's actually really fun! I don't ever use the headset and i mute everybody. There aren't really any games that I refuse to play except horror games. I probably wouldn't play those because I can't handle that.


----------



## Beary

Horror games, Link games. I just don't like them..


----------



## SolarInferno

Any subscription based MMORPGs, and a lot of the free-to-play MMORPGs. Also dislike Point N'Click adventures, football games and most 8bit "retro" themed games. I also tend to lean away from most anime-themed games, particularly visual novels - although I have to say I did love art-style used in the MGS series.


----------



## Shimmer

I will never play Tomodachi Life. The fact that it's done so well still baffles me.


----------



## Beary

Shimmer said:


> I will never play Tomodachi Life. The fact that it's done so well still baffles me.



*eyetwitch*


----------



## tinytaylor

Games where you have to adjust the cam. It's not really a refusal I just really suck at them and I usually end up looking up and getting shot. Also horror games, I'm lame and don't like to be scared :<


----------



## Wholockian

MMORPG's....


----------



## Leopardfire

Five Nights At Freddy's. I may watch a walkthrough if someone like PewDiePie does it so it isn't as scary, I can't by myself. Jump-scares are my worst nightmare. ;-;


----------



## MC4pros

I refuse to play League of Legends and Tomodachi Life.


----------



## xCryCry

League of Legends or DOTA or games like that

i really don't see why so many people like it... 
or why so many people enjoy watching other people playing the game -__-


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Zelda. I typically dont like RPGs... except for pokemon of course. It's because they all seem the same thing only different title or gimmicks.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

fighting games like smash bros


----------



## peachcake

Let's see here...
--> League of Legends
Why do people like it so much?? It isn't really my type of game, yet countless "Friends" of mine were pushing me to play it. ?H?
--> DOTA
Two words; No. Thanks.
--> Five Nights at Freddy's (( And other jumpscares..))
May I rest in piece, and never be paranoid after this. *-*
--> Dark Souls (1&2)
>m<  I will always refuse to play this
--> Minecraft
I honestly, truly detest this, and never want to play it. I don't see any fun in this game.
--> Maple Story and Elsword...Stuff like that.
I'm not a big fan of these two; not a big fan of the genre, with a few exceptions though. But, seriously. I do not like sidescroller MMOs. They're just.....Nuh-uh.
*I think I might've missed a few, but eh. I hope nobody is offended...Please don't be, if you are.*


----------



## rockthemike13

peachcake said:


> Let's see here...
> --> League of Legends
> Why do people like it so much?? It isn't really my type of game, yet countless "Friends" of mine were pushing me to play it. ?H?



They play it because it's a really fun game that appeals to almost any one who likes video games.  It's got charm, great game play, and a fairly balanced matching system.  It's just one of those games every body loves, and why the company can be one of the most profitable despite not charging a dime to play the game.


----------



## Mairen

Final Fantasy VII. It's sitting on my self just waiting for it's time. For awhile I was stubborn and refused to play it simply because I felt it was being overhyped and I felt love for other final fantasys instead. I still think it's overhyped, but sometime in the near future I'll break down and play it just to see what the big deal is/was. *stubborn*


----------



## rockthemike13

Mairen said:


> Final Fantasy VII. It's sitting on my self just waiting for it's time. For awhile I was stubborn and refused to play it simply because I felt it was being overhyped and I felt love for other final fantasys instead. I still think it's overhyped, but sometime in the near future I'll break down and play it just to see what the big deal is/was. *stubborn*



When you do I think you'll be really surprised!  It had a really epic story, and pretty cool characters, and fairly cool secrets/side quests.  But the thing that stands out to me most was the sound track.  Once you play that game, some of those songs will never leave you.  My wife had never played it, so we both went through it a few months back.  It was AWESOME.


----------



## Beachland

I've decided I'm just never going to get into Fallout or Skyrim. I keep playing them thinking "maybe I just wasn't in the right mood last time" but then I die and die and die and get so frustrated I give up.


----------



## Zeiro

Mairen said:


> Final Fantasy VII. It's sitting on my self just waiting for it's time. For awhile I was stubborn and refused to play it simply because I felt it was being overhyped and I felt love for other final fantasys instead. I still think it's overhyped, but sometime in the near future I'll break down and play it just to see what the big deal is/was. *stubborn*


I agree. My first Final Fantasy game was FFVIII, so FFVII looks really low-quality in comparison. I just never saw the hype. I would have given it a try by now, but used games stores sell them for like a ridiculous $40.


----------



## Caius

Zeiro said:


> I agree. My first Final Fantasy game was FFVIII, so FFVII looks really low-quality in comparison. I just never saw the hype. I would have given it a try by now, but used games stores sell them for like a ridiculous $40.



VII was the benchmark into 3D for the company. Today it looks awful, but it was a big deal back then. Really, the story is what's worthwhile, and while I never finished the game (the game kept crashing) I ended up doing a lot of reading on it and was disappointed it's something I missed out on for the time. 

I refuse to play Mass Effect. Not because of popularity, graphics, etc. I just can't get into the gameplay. I'm one of the idiots that prefers linear story.


----------



## LunaLight

Minecraft. I don't see what the hype is all about. All you do is build blocks, right? Where's the fun in that? I could buy a box of legos for less.


----------



## Zulehan

There is no game I am intentionally avoiding, but I remember _Final Fantasy X_ sitting on my shelf for years before I finally played it, and found out it is one of my favorite games.


----------



## stumph

minecraft and dota


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi

Clash Of Clans, Just No XD



~Chik


----------



## Marceline

Star Wars: The Old Republic. Honestly I was looking forward to KOTOR III, but then I heard it was cancelled and instead they were making this MMO. It shattered my heart as a child. Since then, I've held a strong grudge against that game. I'm an avid Star Wars fan but I seriously can't accept that MMO. It wasn't suppose to even exist in my opinion. _Bring back KOTOR III. _


----------



## MisterEnigma

MMORPG's, A Machine for Pigs, most fps. Just not really into online interactions when I play a game, because people get way too emotional over it and pushy. A Machine for Pigs just makes me cringe, it's a poor sequel but everyone seems to love it and I can't quite understand why. I don't have a problem with fps as a concept, and many games pull it off fine, but I think I just get bored after a while. It largely depends on the setting, I think.


----------



## Imitation

Skyrim..
I know it's a really good game and all but after a stupid amount of people kept telling me to play it  I eventually got driven away from playing it and every time somebody tells me to play it I hate it even more..


----------



## Slice of Mike

There is no game I will refuse to play; there's a few I don't play because I don't enjoy though. Most sports games aside from FIFA or NHL, most shooters and a lot of strategy RPGs don't really appeal to me. I wanna get more into strategy-type games though.


----------



## Zeiro

Fire Emblem


----------



## Hyasynth

Any fighting game ever made, ever. Not because I hate them, but because I am _utter garbage_ at them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Any call of duty game + similar games.

Shooting games are hard and just mixing in the war aspect is just boring.

Plus I'm really bad at them!


----------



## Psydye

Hyasynth said:


> Any fighting game ever made, ever. Not because I hate them, but because I am _utter garbage_ at them.


This.


----------



## Sloom

Fire Emblem


----------



## peachcake

rockthemike13 said:


> They play it because it's a really fun game that appeals to almost any one who likes video games.  It's got charm, great game play, and a fairly balanced matching system.  It's just one of those games every body loves, and why the company can be one of the most profitable despite not charging a dime to play the game.



Huh. I see. 
I don't really think it's the game for me though. Thank you for pointing that out. ^~^


----------



## MadCake

Paperboy012305 said:


> Tomodachi Life.


u wot m9
I refuse to play Five Nights at Freddy's.
It's a great game but it looks way too spooky for me


----------



## Psydye

Any game in the 'Tales' series. I don't remember being too impressionable by the characters on one(or two) of the games one of my friends was playing. The characters irritated me.


----------



## oath2order

Kalel Kitten said:


> Minecraft. I don't see what the hype is all about. All you do is build blocks, right? Where's the fun in that? I could buy a box of legos for less.



Its online unlimited legos

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> They play it because it's a really fun game that appeals to almost any one who likes video games.  It's got charm, great game play, and a fairly balanced matching system.  It's just one of those games every body loves, and why the company can be one of the most profitable despite not charging a dime to play the game.



Found thr butthurt fan


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Amnesia because I would probably be scared to death


----------



## Mary

C.O.D.


----------



## Skyzeri

Generally any horror games. If I do end up playing it, I play it with the sound low on a crappy monitor. I can't handle the things that jump out at me. ;-;
Also Minecraft.


----------



## Aradai

I will never play any Tomb Raider game. It seems like a good series, but I can't get myself to play it.


----------



## heroism

Diablo 3


----------



## rockthemike13

oath2order said:


> Found thr butthurt fan



I wouldn't consider myself a "fan".  I just can see why every one plays.  

However, I do get irritated when I hear people say (about any thing be it music, tv, video games, movies) "I REFUSE TO TRY THAT BECAUSE SO MANY PEOPLE LIKE IT. I'M UNIQUE, THEREFORE WON'T EVEN GIVE IT A SHOT". 

It's just a crummy attitude to have, to block yourself from some thing that could be incredibly enjoyable for you and those around you just because other people enjoy it.


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Call of Duty


----------



## a potato

I used to refuse to play any Zelda game, but then I got Wind Waker and I'm hooked. XD

But I refuse to play anything violent.


----------



## Danielle

any fps pretty much
also WoW and league


----------



## brickwall81

My friends keep bugging me to play Dota 2 and I'm just like "Omg, no... (-_-')"


----------



## RedBeanPorridge

Hearthstone.


----------



## dragonair

League of Legends.
Not sure if it counts because I played it a lot a couple of years ago, but it wasn't really that fun for me. I refuse to play it now.
If it doesn't count then any COD game.


----------



## Cudon

The Freddie horror game, can't remember the title. It just feels generic and bland. Most horror games too.. Just don't see the appeal.

I like randomly playing MMO's but never getting into them. I've encountered some enjoyable ones but most are just WOW wannabe crap. So WOW can go drown.


----------



## dalandanator

League of Legends because I only got one true waifu, and her name is Dota 2


----------



## debinoresu

mmm

lessee

tomadochi life prolly. seems 2boring?? id try it but eh i think the sims is better in general bc mods and cc and gay stuff

like id rather have sims

also i might waver but lots of action games, i could barely handle the boss battles in windwaker let alone the ufkcig monsters in resident evil. id rather spectate those games, i dont think i could ever play them


----------



## Reindeer

Gone Home, The Last of Us, Depression Quest and other feminist propaganda bull****, which now includes Mirror's Edge 2 (RIP).
Any Dragon Age past the first game.
God of War and similar boring hack n slash titles. It all just gives you one weapon, you can unlock combos, blah blah. Give me Devil May Cry (1-4) or Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance instead.
...
......
......... Sonic 2006.



MisterEnigma said:


> A Machine for Pigs just makes me cringe, it's a poor sequel but everyone seems to love it and I can't quite understand why. I don't have a problem with fps as a concept, and many games pull it off fine, but I think I just get bored after a while. It largely depends on the setting, I think.


Might be because of the writers. It's the same people as Gone Home, I believe?


----------



## mouseysmonsters

Either Amnesia game, any of the terrible slender or scp games (if they can be called that even), depression quest, League of Legends or any of the games similar to it,any Okami game put out by Capcom and any CoD game or the many clone series out there.


----------



## Hipster

moviestarplanet


----------



## Flyffel

MMORPGs
free games with possible micro-transactions


----------



## lem

World of Warcraft...

It's nothing personal, I just cannot get into that game or the general community really. It's not something I could see myself doing.


----------



## matt

Cooking mama


----------



## Redacted

Any MOBA or MMO. I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## starlark

super smash brothers

also monopoly

i ain't got time to pick up all yo fake dollar$


----------



## Riukkuyo

Slender Man. Never ever played it....I'm not really a fan of jumpscares...I probably won't play any indie horror game nowadays..I'll watch people get scared outta there mind on the YouTube though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Definitely Candy Crush Saga. I do not want to waste my life playing a Bejeweled knockoff.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Pokemon. It isn't even that I don't like the games, I've just never been interested in the games. I was more into the TV show and cards!


----------



## Manazran

Slender.I'm a big coward.


----------



## brownboy102

Cooking Mama,

Nintendo Dogs + Cats,

A few others that are too many to name..

Sonic lost worlds. I have it and it SUCKS


----------



## jamesbarba

The Hunger Game. I don't run fast enough and I can't shoot an arrow.


----------



## brownboy102

^^^

Really..


----------



## Trundle

Almost any horror games, Call of Duty games excluding the first two Modern Warfare games.


----------



## Manzanas

Sparro said:


> ^^^
> 
> Really..



The Hunger Games are kinda like Battle Royale. It's a fight to the death. In the former, speed and archery were essential for the main character. I would't want to participate in those games.


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants

I'd probably say Outlast, I think it's more fun watching someone else play the game rather then myself playing it. I'm not much of a horror game fan. I've played Dead Space and Resident Evil games but I don't consider those horror games now a days.


----------



## Luxvia

Stuff like Call of Duty. Nothing personally, just purely because I'm just so awful at shooters!


----------



## ceruleanhail

Minecraft and Candy Crush.

Because I heard they're addictive and I'm prone to game addiction.


----------



## Greninja

Tomodachi life


----------



## oranges_ate_you

call of DOOTY


----------



## Cou

Uh, ""never play"" is probably off for me since I wanna try everything, but I'll take the refuse to play as in I can't get myself to play it, and it's mostly shooting games. I don't have the patience and I have mini heart attacks when I play so I tend to stay away from them ;A; but at the same time, they're really fun to play..


----------



## Archangel

Ouch, all of the "League of Legends" and "Diablo" answers are hurting my soul :'(
I'm going to have to say Five Nights at Freddy's, I know I will poop myself crying should I ever even attempt looking at the loading screen. Not only is the whole concept terrifying, but the sounds and the creepiness and the suits and everything about it just makes me want to stay at least 1 planet away from it


----------



## azukitan

I would give any game a chance given the opportunity. If it sucked, I would simply stop playing XD


----------



## AnnaCrossing

Since I haven't really given Pokemon or Minecraft a chance I can't really say I "refuse to play them". My friend's are always like "Please play Minecraft!" and when I tell them no they say "You haven't even played it yet, you might love it!". I guess I just have the feeling I won't like them so I don't bother.


----------



## Drake7891

I will never play Tomodachi Life or harvest moon as animal crossing is too superior compared to them...


----------



## Leela

I will never, _ever_ play Minecraft.



Ever.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I refuse to play Terraria. I can't stand that game.


----------



## Reenhard

My ex used to force me to play LoL and it was terrible lol.... otherwise I do refuse to play sush as Dota, barbie games, my little pony porn games and stuff like that ppft


----------



## Locket

Pokemon.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

There's really no game I refuse to play honestly.  If it looks interesting, I'll consider getting it.  I'd rather find a good-looking game, buy it, and find out that it's horrible than not buying it at all tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Leela said:


> I will never, _ever_ play Minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.



Yeah, Minecraft is sure a life waster. That, and the community online is like those dangerous street gangs. I only played very little. It's not worth playing if it doesn't look appealing, yet it wastes peoples lives.


----------



## oranje

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, Minecraft is sure a life waster. That, and the community online is like those dangerous street gangs. I only played very little. It's not worth playing if it doesn't look appealing, yet it wastes peoples lives.



That and I keep on hearing stories of people's building and towns getting destroyed. :/ If I invested that much time into building it, then I want to be the only one that can destroy it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oranje said:


> That and I keep on hearing stories of *people's building and towns getting destroyed*. :/ If I invested that much time into building it, then I want to be the only one that can destroy it!



That's where I compared the Minecraft community to street gangs like what you see in LA. They're not that bad, but they're are just as annoying.


----------



## Alienfish

Planetside 2.


----------



## Princess

dota and lol


----------



## Manzanas

Princess said:


> dota and lol



I had the chance to try LOL. At first I thought it was a generic Mario Party clone, but it was actually surprisingly fun, especially when you have a friend to play with. However, with the DS being a past generation console now, it's hard to find people interested in it.


----------



## SmokeyB

I refuse to play any game known to have optimization issues, especially on PC. I mean some can be fixed with a little tweaking.


----------



## Alienfish

Manzanas said:


> I had the chance to try LOL. At first I thought it was a generic Mario Party clone, but it was actually surprisingly fun, especially when you have a friend to play with. However, with the DS being a past generation console now, it's hard to find people interested in it.



i think they mean league of legends

but yes


----------



## hiimsenpai

i cant play any legend of zelda games...they dont seem fun to me, but my friends try to get me to play them all the time lol


----------



## oranje

I don't think I'd ever play any games on facebook. The notifications are annoying as it is and it really turns me off that I would have to beg others to play with me.  :/ Most pay-to-play games would turn me off.


----------



## Bandy Andy

Facebook games, Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto, and probably Final Fantasy X-2. Those, and pretty much any games rated early childhood or based on content with an ages 5 and under demographic.


----------



## Zeiro

Bandy Andy said:


> Facebook games, Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto, and probably Final Fantasy X-2. Those, and pretty much any games rated early childhood or based on content with an ages 5 and under demographic.


I don't know man, Elmo's Alphabet Adventure is pretty sick.


----------



## Marlowe

Call of Duty. Not including the zombie options.

Want nothing to do with that online community nowadays.


----------



## badcrumbs

Facebook games (NO I don't give a **** about Candy Crush Whateverthehell), WoW, Call of Duty, and Minecraft. I know plenty of people that enjoy these games, just not my thing.


----------



## RayOfHope

Haha lots of answers saying Minecraft or Pokemon. I love those games but they are the ones that I tend to lose interest in most often...


----------



## SarahAnimations

Any Facebook games or apps.
Otherwise I'll play almost anything, lol. XD


----------



## Coach

All this hate on Tomodachi life! 

I refuse to play C.O.D.


----------



## Solaeus

WOW and COD


----------



## Hyperpesta

Pokemon


----------



## Kaboombo

call of doodee (xD) and halo and black ops. y'know. those games.


----------



## kassie

Catherine. World of Warcraft I could never see myself playing either.


----------



## Radda

Skyrim cause I end up killing everyone in there and everyone club me to death.


----------



## rkb1723

Shishi-Oh said:


> Almost any game with (non-cartoon) zombies. I know it sounds stupid and childish, but I'm really afraid of zombies.
> 
> As for games that I'm _not_ afraid of, I'd have to say Dangan Ronpa and Persona. They just don't look very appealing to me...



When it comes to games with zombies I'm not afraid of them I just don't find them particularly interesting. To me, the whole "zombie" thing is very overrated and dull. I've played games with zombie characters/enemies in them but as for "zombie games" they don't interest me at all.


----------



## Nanobyte

What's with all the Tomodachi life hate? Pfffbl

I will NEVER play Five Nights at Freddy's.
Simply seeing a picture of Jeff the Killer can haunt my dreams. I don't even wanna KNOW what FNAF would do to me.


----------



## Zane

The Sims for no reason other than it simply looks too large for me lmao I do enjoy seeing screenshots/watching other people play it, it looks like an amusing game. But, with as much customization as it appears to have, I'd probably get addicted to it and ruin my life.

Also I could never get into Minecraft, even at my friend's desperate insistence (he did get me to try it, at least).


----------



## SarahBearah

Anything with female sexual objectification.


----------



## Beachland

SarahBearah said:


> Anything with female sexual objectification.



I would like to agree with this but I would probably have to stop playing at least half of the games I enjoy :/ It's hard being a feminist gamer haha


----------



## Manzanas

SarahBearah said:


> Anything with female sexual objectification.



Like what games? Metroid and Final Fantasy?


----------



## Envelin

Fire emblem and Tomodachi life


----------



## unravel

All facebook games (Like candy crush) and Tomadachi life


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty much anything that is heavily based on being in a tight guild/group to do it.. which is most hardcore mmo's. Sorry I just don't like trashing everyone on the mic :/


----------



## Nerd House

Destiny. I generally do not like or go near any game that has a ton of hype. Same goes for TV shows, like Game of Thrones. ._.


----------



## crispmaples

League of Legends. My boyfriend loves it. - ^ - A little too much at times. Plus I was never a fan of MMO's. Don't like the trash talking and what not.


----------



## mdchan

I'm also gonna say Minecraft.  I love the Harvest Moon series and a few other sims, but Minecraft just looks...meh.

Also would be any zombie or survival-horror game.  I refuse to even look at screenshots from Outlast.  Oddly enough, I like Limbo, but I didn't consider it to be too horror-ish.  Yea, I closed my eyes and mashed the continue button whenever the character went through a spinning blade, but that's about it.

And, pretty much any game based off of a TV show or anime, cause they usually are horrible (yes, I've tried them).


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Any mmorpg's. I just never got all the hype.
I refuse to play any survival horror games. I don't mind watching vids of people playing them though. :/


----------



## Amissapanda

Any horror games. Any of them. I'm frightened easily and I dooooon't like being scared. I wouldn't put myself in that position by choice.

Honorable mention goes to: _Minecraft_. Nothing wrong with the game and nothing against people who enjoy it. I just can't get past the blocky style and I'm more likely to pick up a sketch pad and draw something than I am to try to shape it out of digital blocks. People have done some truly amazing things with it and I've been impressed with the amount of creativity that can be shown with the game, but it's just not something I could ever see myself playing.


----------



## atonnoudjement

Shooters besides Resident Evil (Which is more in the survival horror genre, well RE4 and those before were. RE5 and anything beyong hat is pretty much a shooter and not my forte)
League too, people are just horribly nasty on there over nothing, and I also have a few friends who I haven't seen in a long while since all they do is play it. 

Five Night's at Freddys and Amnesia are horribly predicatble and cliche.  I can't play or watch anything horror if it is that predictably bad.  Trust me, I am a wannabe ghost hunter I wish I could make a profession out of satiating my lust for the paranormal but yeah I could not make money in that career field.

I also have a lot of dislike for the new Smash game, it seems horribly off to me, something about it is just...not Smash.
Minecraft too.  Do not get me started on minecraft, ugh.


----------



## Manzanas

atonnoudjement said:


> Five Night's at Freddys and Amnesia are horribly predicatble and cliche.  I can't play or watch anything horror if it is that predictably bad.  Trust me, I am a wannabe ghost hunter I wish I could make a profession out of satiating my lust for the paranormal but yeah I could not make money in that career field.
> 
> I also have a lot of dislike for the new Smash game, it seems horribly off to me, something about it is just...not Smash.
> Minecraft too.  Do not get me started on minecraft, ugh.



I'm had the chance to play Amnesia for a few minutes, but I don't know what Five Night at Freddy's is, and I'm hearing a lot about it. Is it an horror game like the former? The name makes it sound like an innocent game. I'll check it out later.  

Are you saying that about the new Super Smash Brothers game because it has a lot of, as many call them, "anime" looking characters? Like Robin, Marth, Ike, Shulk, Palutena, Pit and others? Or is it because the removal of old favorites like Roy, Mewtwo and Snake? Or do you just dislike how it's game play is more casual when compared to Meele's fast paced one?


----------



## Beachland

Manzanas said:


> I'm had the chance to play Amnesia for a few minutes, but I don't know what Five Night at Freddy's is, and I'm hearing a lot about it. Is it an horror game like the former? The name makes it sound like an innocent game. I'll check it out later.



Five Night's at Freddy's is a lot smaller in scope than amnesia, I guess you could call it a "horror" game but it's mostly jump scares and there's only really one level which gets harder every "night" of the game. The horror part is that animatronics in a Chucky Cheese-like place come alive at night and kill people


----------



## Nanamie

most FPS and non-nintendo games


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Mostly MOBA like World of Warcraft and League of Legends.
Also FPS =/


----------



## MishMeesh

I would say Minecraft except I actually have played it. My sister and her boyfriend got me the ps3 version for Christmas (despite me having verbally expressed how uninteresting it seems to me???). Played through the tutorial. Then just kinda stood there like "....now what?". My housemate loves it, built a house/mansion thing, and whatever the heck else you do in Minecraft. I don't want to waste time digging for materials in survival mode when I can just get unlimited materials in creative mode. But once you make something in creative mode, what do you do with it? Nothing. I just don't get it. I'm a creative person but just not in Minecraft. I'm so the opposite of inspired by Minecraft. I need some kind of direction for my creativity. Once I move out, I'm immediately trading it in.

Not interested at all in Slender or 5 Nights at Freddy's. Things that are only scary because of jump-scares.

Call of Duty (any of them). I'm not a fan of FPSs, but even if I were, all CoDs seriously look the same. 

If you're looking for an MMO without the really annoying trash-talky sub-culture, I'd recommend Lord of the Rings Online. The players there are surprisingly mature (I think the average age of the players is like mid-late 20s, so that might be why, tbh).


----------



## Dustmop

MishMeesh said:


> Not interested at all in Slender or 5 Nights at Freddy's. Things that are only scary because of jump-scares.



I'm interested in FNAF, but only to try to understand WHY it's so popular, lol.

What I don't understand is the huge deal behind Terraria and Terraria-like games. There's dozens of games that are all so incredibly similar.. same crafting systems, similar enemies, same "lol it's retro" style graphics..
It's like a mod could have accomplished the same effect, instead of calling it a new game.

Also LoL, Dota and Awesomenauts. I'm not a fan of mobas to begin with, but their communities are beyond toxic.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I tried the demo for Tomodachi, and I just don't like it. So I refuse to buy and play the full version.


----------



## Javocado

Anything Call of Duty.
The only FPS I need is Splatoon am i right?


----------



## Jaebeommie

Call of Duty and Halo. 
The only FPS I like are the Metal Gear series. (Those count as FPS right?)
OH AND anything horror related. Slender, Amnesia, etc. I'd rather watch YouTubers play through those because their reactions are hilarious.


----------



## spCrossing

CoD.

Nobody ever shuts up about it on the internet and in school.

Hell, it's not even that fun compared to other FPS like Team Fortress 2.


----------



## MisterEnigma

The new Smash Brothers for the 3DS, and up until recently, Amnesia The Dark Descent. But I finally got over my fear of the game and beat it, huzzah.


----------



## Dustmop

Jaebeommie said:


> Call of Duty and Halo.
> The only FPS I like are the Metal Gear series. (Those count as FPS right?)
> OH AND anything horror related. Slender, Amnesia, etc. I'd rather watch YouTubers play through those because their reactions are hilarious.



The MGS games are stealth and action/adventure games, but definitely not FPS. Not even sure you could call it a third person shooter.

FPS - first-person shooter - assumes that your primary viewpoint is just that, first-person. You see through their eyes, so all you ever really see of them are their hands (and feet in some cases). It also generally implies that a lot of the game will involve some, well, shooting! Lol.

Deus Ex: HR, for example, is stealth and FPS. Whereas with MGS, most of the game takes place from a third-person view... and it's a little more stealth-based, aside from boss fights. DE you can kinda go either way relatively easily.


----------



## atonnoudjement

Dustmop said:


> I'm interested in FNAF, but only to try to understand WHY it's so popular, lol.
> 
> What I don't understand is the huge deal behind Terraria and Terraria-like games. There's dozens of games that are all so incredibly similar.. same crafting systems, similar enemies, same "lol it's retro" style graphics..
> It's like a mod could have accomplished the same effect, instead of calling it a new game.
> 
> Also LoL, Dota and Awesomenauts. I'm not a fan of mobas to begin with, but their communities are beyond toxic.



I don't understand FNAF's popularity either


----------



## Groovycat64

Any Call of Duty game (Used to play, but grew to loathe the series), any new Pokemon game, (completely lost interest after Black/White) and Minecraft (mainly because it has no appeal to me, whatsoever.)


----------



## Beachland

atonnoudjement said:


> also I refuse to play new smash, tbh the developers were really lazy and it just is going downhill.  It's extremely overrated and yeah no thanks not wasting my money



Wait, how do you know it's overrated and going downhill if you haven't played it?


----------



## Squidward

Heroes of Newerth and pretty much any mobile game ever


----------



## lars708

Calla Dooty lmao




spCrossing said:


> CoD.
> 
> Nobody ever shuts up about it on the internet and in school.
> 
> Hell, it's not even that fun compared to other FPS like Team Fortress 2.



E x a c t l y
Splatoon is also good but CoD is really boring to me so I've decided to never touch it again


----------



## Stalfos

Boogerman. He's disgusting.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Grand Theft Auto. Decided to give GTA5 a shot and just so many things about it were awful to me I don't understand how so many people can play it. Never touching another GTA game as long as I live.


----------



## Soda Fox

The newer Final Fantasy games and most recent JRPGs. Not that I dislike them or anything but I just don't have the time to sink into them anymore.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Breath of the Wild. I'm not fond of _massively_ open world games unless they're disgustingly good in other departments, like Xenoblade Chronicles. It's spread a bit thin to me, and I don't think it has an _amazing_ story either.

Most MMORPGs because they tend to be bland. I mean, there are plenty of good ones, World of Warcraft and The Old Republic are amazing, but if you play a couple of the lower-tier ones you see that the pretty mediocre ones (the majority) are the same bar races and classes.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

Call of Duty. Tried one once. I only remember being bored. Doesn't help that I'm not really into shooters unless the theme of the game is something that I actually like, i.e. Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Well like many people COD is one for me too that I hate. 

Splatoon is another one I'll never play. I played a bit of it and it really didn't interest me one bit.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Probably story driven "games" like The Walking Dead game. Not worth it if there is barely anything to do in terms of actually playing. I would rather watch other people finish it instead.


----------



## Corrie

Pokemon Sun or Moon. Probably any newer Pokemon games in the future unless they have proven to be good. I hated X and hated Moon's demo. Way too easy, hand holding and boring for my liking.


----------



## Pinkbell

Minecraft
^ I just dont see it's appeal .


----------



## Brookie

I refuse to play Saw.


----------



## Bowie

There's no game I could say I would refuse to play. I'm up for pretty much anything. The only thing I'd draw the line on is animal abuse. I understand it's fiction and it's art and all that, and I'm 100% fine with it existing, but from a personal stance, I can't see that. That's the one thing I can't expose myself to.


----------



## Loriii

Any game that you have to play in first-person view (which means every FPS) and also, western RPGs. They don't interest me.


----------



## Joy

Pokemon games and scary games.


----------



## Wholockian

Undertale and the FNaF series are games I completely refuse to play

I'm not a big fan of FPS games either, but I don't exactly 'refuse' to play them. I'm just not a big fan of them... 
Which is kinda ironic considering my signature. Man, I really need to update that.


----------



## watercolorwish

games that require you to scavenger for things to create something (minecraft). i don't like the thought of having to actually spend hours looking for one thing just to have five more things you still need for something in a video game


----------



## gravitycrossing

Pokemon. Don't judge me

Also anything related to COD


----------



## Romaki

Like really gross and jumpscary horror games and rage platformers.
Other than I'm open to all games.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Undertale, and really any game that's a glorified subpar movie instead of an actual game.


----------



## screechfox

i'm a big fan of story-based games, but i played an hour or two of undertale and just couldn't get into it. so now i've resolved to stop forcing myself through it for the sake of the hype.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Skyrim (I love Fallout, it's just the medieval-type of games are just not for me...)
Overwatch (Looks like a Team Fortress 2 clone...)
Undertale
Five Nights at Freddy's series


----------



## Elvera

Jump scare games, I'd be swearing and screaming at absolutely any little movement. I was watching someone play Slenderman and I was just like 'nope!'

Minecraft, I just don't see the appeal of it and everything being square.


----------



## Visuals

I can't get into Overwatch at all. I love Team fortress to much and it really just seems like a clone no matter how I look at it.

It really just have cute girls added, thats about it.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Pikmin 3. Played it once and I was just bored the whole time.


----------



## Kathleen

Zombie Night Terror. I'm comfortable with its graphic material.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Bowie said:


> Tomodachi Life.



haters gonna hate cause i love it


anyway... i guess any of the old MLP games or Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity



Elvera said:


> Jump scare games, I'd be swearing and screaming at absolutely any little movement. I was watching someone play Slenderman and I was just like 'nope!'



i second this... i hate jumpscares... played FNAF once but strangely i liked it


----------



## Elvera

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> anyway... i guess any of the old MLP games or Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity



I forgot all about Gates to infinity!! I honestly believe that it is the worst Pokemon game ever made. I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Peisinoe

That ****ty dumbass horse prince dating game. I ****ing hate that game. I would rather rip off my fingernails


----------



## Brookie

Peisinoe said:


> That ****ty dumbass horse prince dating game. I ****ing hate that game. I would rather rip off my fingernails



i was gonna say harvest moon, but you said Prince so now idkkk? Lol


----------



## Captain James

Animal Crossing New Leaf


\_( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_/


----------



## Seastar

There are quite a lot of games I have zero interest in, but there's no way I could list them all. If it helps any, I don't really play modern PC games (But my brother does) and most of the games I like are on Nintendo consoles. Horror games (I'm not counting Luigi's Mansion as one), M rated games, and anything far too difficult for me are some of the kinds of games I will not play. As it turns out, I'm bad at Zelda and a lot of Mario games even though I like them. But that's okay because I can watch my brother play those.



Elvera said:


> I forgot all about Gates to infinity!! I honestly believe that it is the worst Pokemon game ever made. I couldn't even finish it.


I haven't played it, but I would say it's the worst of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games and not Pokemon games in general. I think Pokemon Dash is the worst of all the Pokemon games I've played.


----------



## Envy

Splatoon. The character designs are horribly ugly. I can't get past it.


----------



## toonafeesh

Nier Automata for very shallow reasons. I hate the character designs and people have hyped up the game way too much for me. I know it has a good story (from what I was told) but I doubt I'll ever play it :l


----------



## vel

csgo, dota, stuff like that. i do play league, i only use it now to connect with some friends like every once in a while though.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am not interested in very violent games or games where characters swear a lot. I just find that annoying. I also won't play a game if I find the character design ugly.


----------



## deSPIRIA

any dating sim that isnt a joke or hatoful boyfriend
i could enjoy hatoful boyfriend in an ironic sense


----------



## Drokmar

I am not a really big fan of any kind of realistic first-person shooters (Call of duty, Battlefield etc.). The violence is unacceptable in my opinion, especially when I hear about ten year olds playing it.


----------



## Hellfish

I refuse to play enter the gungeon, the reason being I have one steam achievement left which requires finishing a character while doing a challenge run which adds bs modifiers to each room 

I try it every now and then but always end up rage quitting as it's gone from a game of skill to fully rng...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Drokmar said:


> I am not a really big fan of any kind of realistic first-person shooters (Call of duty, Battlefield etc.). The violence is unacceptable in my opinion, especially when I hear about ten year olds playing it.



I like how you used the word realistic ^-^

I play fps games but I agree that the rating system is flawed and too much people are breaking the law allowing under aged people to play them (It also ruins the online community as there's lots of immature people...)


----------



## Garrett

Kingdom Hearts. Press X fifty times in every dull battle while Donald and Goofy do nothing but gorge themselves on potions and the camera gives me motion sickness. 

No thanks.


----------



## kuri_kame

League, downloaded it once and was already uninstalling before I started


----------



## Alienfish

Dating sims and those kind of visual novels things. Been playing a few and while the story *might* be great I'm not a fan of playing a game 10 times to get all the endings because most routes are the same let alone different characters with a twist etc. I could say most typical visual novels if they include cheesy love stories or if they are overly long though.

There are some really good ones VN like Planetarian and Narcissu but they are not really dating games nor are they long and they are very well made.


----------



## Sin

League of Legends to name one but there are _a lot_ of games i refuse to play because i'm just not much of a gamer lol


----------



## Alienfish

yukimura said:


> League of Legends to name one but there are _a lot_ of games i refuse to play because i'm just not much of a gamer lol



Yeah, I used to play LoL up until, 2014..around May? can't remember touching it after that. It was fun in the earlier days, like 2011-2012 when I played the most because it wasn't as elitist with all the e-sports going on and such and people were pretty cool (unless you got a bad team full of flamers and "omg killsteal" people).

I'm not much of a hardcore multiplayer and I hate voice chat stuff because social anxiety issues (phones are worse tho lol) so yeah in general those games I avoid.

Garden Warfare 2 though is alright since it's not really that heavy multiplayer and you can often get nice games with random people as well.


----------



## carp

any shoot-y game


----------



## Alienfish

I like shooters as long as they are silly like Garden Warfare and Team Fortress, not a fan of those realistic ones like, Cod, BF, etc.

And yeah idk if Dota 2 is a thing but yeah that one is way too elitist if not even more than LoL...


----------



## Alcosmos

Any Call of Duty game. They are all the same, new game every year. Little worked, full of abusive in-game purchases and 10 years old kids screaming and believing older for playing a +18 game.


----------



## Cress

Cress said:


> Flappy Bird. Just get it out of my face.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And almost all shooters. Kid Icarus Uprising is an exception, but everything else, just no.



I typed this almost 3 years ago wowwwwwww
Still never playing Flappy Bird, that bit is true lel

And it's kinda hard to hate shooters now that Splatoon and Overwatch exist. The "realistic" ones that have been mentioned a few times (CoD, Halo, those ones) I still refuse to play though.

And to sorta add on to my original comment, Smash. I stopped playing about a year ago for personal reasons and I don't see myself going back to it anytime soon. I still visit Smashboards daily, and watch videos of it every now and then, but playing it is something that I don't do anymore.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

League of Legends, Hyrule Warriors.. That's all I can think of right now..


----------



## Psydye

Any fighting game(w/ the exception of Smash Bros...but even then, not that often), realistic shooters that others have mentioned like the CoD series, tactical RPGs(mostly 'cause I suck at them), a lot of RPGs in general and who knows what else!


----------



## ok.sean

pokemon go


----------



## GreatUsername

Most repetitive mobile games and undertale


----------



## Alienfish

ok.sean said:


> pokemon go



this ugh.

and yeah stupid franchise/movie games and stuff ughh like those they just make for a console to get extra dosh no i'm not gonna play a frozen grame jfc


----------



## Sig

well i said i wouldnt ever play danganronpa or fire emblem echoes but i did nd love them so idk

i guess opkemon games? idk they seem overrated and hard to get into unless youve played them a lot when you were younger


----------



## Alienfish

Sig said:


> well i said i wouldnt ever play danganronpa or fire emblem echoes but i did nd love them so idk
> 
> i guess opkemon games? idk they seem overrated and hard to get into unless youve played them a lot when you were younger



well yeah with the current gen you probably would have had to played those before i say..

also while i suck at fighting games they are pretty fun to smash away on actually.

but yeah overly elitist RTS / TD games. ugh just stop it.


----------



## MishMeesh

Call of Duty. Basically pro-war propaganda, also just plain don't like FPSs unless they're 007 games.

League of Legends, Starcraft. Absolutely no interest. Negative interest. They kind of make me recoil when I hear about them.

I got Minecraft, played the tutorial, felt completely lost without a sense of structure after the tutorial ended, never touched it again and never plan to.

That's really all I can think of.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

any REALISTIC shooter game (with the execption of overwatch because i love it)


----------



## HappyDolphin

Destiny because it's too expensive. God damn you, DLC!


----------



## MokaAkashiya

Fire emblem


----------



## Soenatte

FPS games that aren't Team Fortress 2 or Borderlands....


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

Any first person shooters or war games, anything with the Barbie or Frozen logo on it, and Dragon City (Dragonvale came first!!)


----------



## brutalitea

MOBAs and CS:GO.


----------



## puppyish

literally any war themed shooter. just ain't for me~


----------



## Rabirin

Call of duty or any war/military type game whether it's based on one, or set in one I find those types of games boring story wise and in general ngl.

Oh, and minecraft.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

any shooters besides overwatch


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Pretty much any anime game or any "trending" game.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Oh, and Mutant Mudds. I actually bought them on sale, but they are so awful! I wish eshop had a return policy, like if you play a game under a hour, you can return it for half or something.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Mine craft and call of duty. It's not happening ever. Nope.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Tomodachi life lol.


----------



## hestu

My old roommate used to be suuuuuper obnoxious about playing Team Fortress 2, like screaming at 3 AM about basically nothing every night. So I guess it kind of made me hate the game lol, I don't plan on playing it anytime soon or ever. Also Minecraft irritates me for no real reason other than the graphics/style.


----------



## Gamerpaul10

Final fantasy 14 realm reborn pure trashness -__-


----------



## ponyotheorange

paragon.


----------



## Jesusrey91

Outlast...


----------



## Ezamoosh

SMITE, after how downhill it went. They were at least pretending they weren't relying on the sexual appeal of their (female) characters before. :')


----------



## Alienfish

Gamerpaul10 said:


> Final fantasy 14 realm reborn pure trashness -__-



FF went trash after X/X-2 really. Why switch to that new stupid battle system and making it overly weeb.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Shooter games, I am totally trash at them and the over violence and dudes being jerks to each other is no bueno.


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Shooter games, I am totally trash at them and the over violence and dudes being jerks to each other is no bueno.



As long as they are silly like TF2 and Garden Warfare 2 they are fun, but yeah those obnoxious "realistic" ones like CoD, BF.. those things no thanks. And yeah the multiplayer community with screaming teen boys nty.


----------



## Yuckaiju

Sports? Sports games still exist right, based on actual people? PASS


----------



## Alienfish

Yuckaiju said:


> Sports? Sports games still exist right, based on actual people? PASS



These too, except for silly racing games.


----------



## Psydye

Sports games, realistic shooters like CoD, The "Tales" series(the characters in one of those games really gets on my nerves), Strategy games like Fire Emblem, and who knows what else!


----------



## visibleghost

that specific kind of shooters that gross and annoying 13 year old boys play. (like cod and whatever other games there are lmao)
im not interested in shooting games that are just for the shooting and multiplayer with That kind of ppl...,. would be Very Bad. it has a lot to do with my hatred for the ppl who like the games, if the players werent the worst i would probably be way more indifferent to them.

also fifa because i really dont care about football at all and i dont understand what would be fun about playing football in a video game


----------

